# Will's Wabbit Warren



## pinksalamander (Aug 27, 2006)

OK, so here goes my new blog:

Will is a lop rabbit (possibly mixed with something else, who knows!)from a private little rescue centre called G.B.H (gerbils/guinea pigs,bunnies and hamsters!). He is roughly 4-5 months old and was founddumped in a box in a park with 2 other brothers, a sister and his Mum. 

He loves eating anything and sunbathing in the back garden. He alsoloves running around the living room doing binkies while i watchDiagnosis Murder . Both my cats are petrified him! Well Herbie justsits and startes looking fat and Trixi pretends shes interested btu assoon as he moves, runs away. 

A little picture for you:


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 27, 2006)

Here are my two kitties, Herbie and Trixi.

Herbie is about 11 years old, we got him from an RSPCA rescue cntre,nobody wanted him because he was black, people don't realise black isgood luck on everyday except Friday 13th! (When i avoid him all day!)


----------



## pamnock (Aug 27, 2006)

Adorable!

Pam


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 27, 2006)

And here is Trixi, my birthday Kitty. She's a year and half but still almost as small as when she were a baby! Love of my life!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 27, 2006)

Will is beautiful! I love his colouring! (btw I always watch diagnosis murder too!)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 27, 2006)

Will is adorable, I love his colour. 

Both of your Kitties are cute too.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 27, 2006)

Will is sooooo cute! And I love yourkitties! I adore black cats. My Eve is nearly blackwith some faint tabby stripes and a friend of mine has the mostfriendly black cat ever. If he's not on a lap or gettingpetted he's not happy.


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 27, 2006)

Bunnys_rule63* wrote:*


> Will is beautiful! I love his colouring! (btw Ialways watch diagnosis murder too!)



(I'm watching it right this minute )

Soon i am going to go to the hardware store and get a few things tofinish off Will's new run. I wish it was just a little bit bigger, theni could place his hutch in it and he would have a choice of when hewanted to go in his hutch, that would be great.

Here's a quick pic of what i've done so far. Garden is tipbecause of al the moving of earth and breaking up cemented bricks. Thathuge bush emerging over the fence needs to entirely come down becauseits poisonous honey suckle (although i thought this was fine forbunnies! Apparentlty not!). Then all i need to do is dril some hooksinto the stone wall to keep the trellis wall in place, put a stake inthe ground to hold it up straight, plant some more grass in the areas imissed, finish off the back end of the wall with wire stuff, place somebricks down the back and fill in the holes under the fence, clear outthe pile of bricks and i'm done! LOL! Oh yeah, and build a hidey boxfor when it rains. 

Not too much then :S


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 27, 2006)

Is Will an outdoor or ondoor bunny?

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 27, 2006)

He's an outdoor bunny. I'd love to have him inthe house but sadly a) there isn't really a good space for him to goand b) my mum doesn't want a rabbit in the house. I think it'sunderstandable. He comes in almost every day and likes being outside inhis run (even if it is a little small for him at the moment). His hutchis right by the back door in a little sheltered bit. I'm either buyingor making him (for my GCSE wood work project! Then i can make an extraspecial one!) next year so he has more room for himself and a friend.


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 27, 2006)

A nice picture of me and Will!








[align=center]*In the Garden!* - with all my animals![/align]

[align=left]Nice closeup![/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Trixi in the grass![/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]She'd rather be chasing that squirrel..[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Nose![/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]How is one supposed to eat this carrot top with this blue thing in the way?[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Finally![/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]Just me then?[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]Herbie was there but was being silly and refused to have a photo taken of him.[/align]

[align=left]Fun days![/align]


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 27, 2006)

I just found out there is a rabbit club in the town i live in!

I'd love to go along but i think its probably for showing, and i can't show


----------



## Tatum (Aug 27, 2006)

Haley, 

Great pic's! Will is beautiful..I would check out the rabbitclub anyways. It couldnt hurt and even if you don't show, betyou could learn a lot. soon as I figure out how to usephotobucket I can't wait to post my pic's too! tatum


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 27, 2006)

To be honest i don't know if he can be shown ornot. I don't know ANYTHING and i'm finding it hard to find informationon the net about what the guidelines are. I jsut guseed he could neverbe shown because he has a micture of grey/blue and brown blotches,because he sometimes has a one-uppy ear.

My friend just told me on MSN that she is going to a show tomorrow toshow her cow  She won a showlast week for a pig! She says there arerabbits at the show and i should go and cheer her along.. with her cow!LOL


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 27, 2006)

Aww your bunny is so cute! And your kats are too! I love black cats, I dont know how anybody cant 

Ive always wanted to go to a rabbit show but we dont have them where I live.

I took wood work for my GCSE's too! And I was the only girlin my class hehe. When we had to make our project we wasntaloud to make anything bigger than a shoe box, so I made a jewellerybox. Its understandable though, because if we was aloud tomake anything bigger god knows what I would of made for my bunnies! Andwe was limited to 6 months to make it in. I would of nevergot it finished on time! 

Im looking forward to more bunnie and kittie pictures!


----------



## Haley (Aug 27, 2006)

*Tatum wrote: *


> Haley,
> 
> Great pic's! Will is beautiful..I would check out the rabbitclub anyways. It couldnt hurt and even if you don't show, betyou could learn a lot. soon as I figure out how to usephotobucket I can't wait to post my pic's too! tatum


Am I missing something? Is your name Haley too or was that just a mistake???

Anyway, Love the pics! Do the kittys get along with William??? Theyre all so cute!

-Haley


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 28, 2006)

I think it was a mistake, as my name is Fran!

*Haley wrote: *


> *Tatum wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Haley,
> ...


I'm not sure if i will be allowed to build a hutch. There are no sizerestrictions but obously you can't go building a dining room table!Still someone is building a bookshelf and someone is building a chair.I was going to build a jewellery box aswell I might not beable to get it finished in time so i will probably ahve to stay afterschool every now and again. But that's OK because its my fav subjectand lots of people stay


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 28, 2006)

All of your animals, including Will, are adorable! I love your eye color too, they remind me of my boyfriend's


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 28, 2006)

Reminds me of dog poo.. LOL


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 28, 2006)

Just thought i'd add another little post of the information of today.

I hacked down half a bush of honeysuckle so i can finally get on with building Will's run! 

Plus i took some pictures of Will because i'm trying to work out whatcolour he is! I looked up a ton of stuff on shows etc and found outthat a load of my hamster friends are going to the London Championshipsnext weekend. I would've loved to have gone even just to look at thebunnies and hamsters but i'm at my Dad's. I don't wanna go down anywaybecause the weather is a bit nasty.

Also i really really want another hamster again, seeing as we recentlyconvereted our downstairs shower room (off the kitchen? Weird) into autility room, i thought this would be a perfect place for a hamster!(Noroom in my bedroom and they make noise and keep me awake at night )

My Mum already thinks i'm crazy having a rabbit so i don't know what she'd say if said i wanted another hamster! 

Ah well, we can only try.

P.s One day when i have my own house i will FILL it with animals and no one can stop me!

P.p.s And my mUm can't reallys top be now, because i'm 16 in Januaryand then i will be able to buy a hamster legally anyway! Ha!


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Aug 28, 2006)

nice hat. your furbabies are very cute!


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 29, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Do the kittys get along with William??? Theyre all so cute!
> 
> -Haley


I tried introducing the kitties to the rabbit. Herbie was too fat andold to care. I brought Trixi into the living room with William to seewhat would happen. She laid down on the floor with her feet tucked inwatching him for ages. He started coming a little closer ot investigateher so i helf my fingers loosely in her collar in case i need to yankher back if she lashed out. He came right up to her face and gave it agood sniff and she just ran back into my legs and hid. She was petrfiedand went and sat in the dining room and watched him from there! Andthen earlier she came out the catflap while i was cutting down thishuge bush. Will was in his hutch so picked her up and took her over toit and went "look! Its a rabbit!" but she wriggled out of my arms andran inside.

I think she thinks he is a very odd looking cat trying to invade her space


----------



## Tatum (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh, sorry Haley,

It wasn't even late when I wrote that so I can't use that I wasextremely tired. I'm confused too, I can't explainit, obviously a mistake...

tatum


----------



## Haley (Aug 31, 2006)

haha..thats okay!

Ive confused people on many occasions


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 31, 2006)

Hmm, well some more news for everyone. I spoketo my Dad earlier and he said that we can probably make a hutch forWill over a few weekends when i got down to his house! Yippee! He saidthe only problem was getting it back to my house because i usually getthe train into London and then swap stations to get ona SouthWestern service to his house. Sometimes i go down with my Grandparentsin the car but then we usually have a few little suitcases with stuffin and they have a tiny car. I've been looking up prices for a Courierand i found a great one that specialises in huge packages. They have asize limit but it seems quite big, and will collect any package fromthe house and deliver it to my house for only £9 no matter what thesize. I don't mind having to pay a tenner for a lovely hutch thatsperfect for my garden, it seems like a pretty good deal! If not, i willhave to ring up a company i found called the "Happy Hutch Company"whichmakes custom huthces, but they're very expensive. I shall have tosave!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 31, 2006)

That sounds great! I know I love the happy hutchhutches but they seem a bit overpriced! You can gethutchesmuch cheaper on their ebay shop though so it might be worth havinga look there.


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 31, 2006)

Hmm, i know you can because i look at them wheni was buying WIll's hutch. The reason i say this though is because iwant a custom made hutch with a special ramp. I'm making Will's big newrun and i came up with the idea of putting the hutch right next to therun, and then having a ramp at the side that links the hutch and therun together. I've found no hutches that have doors on the side andthis would be EXCELLENT. The hutch i've seen from them is about £80,and so if i ask for this one but with a ramp/door on the side itshouldn't be too much more, probably around £100 for a double storeyone. If not i'll have to make one and find someone to bring it down forme. My Dad works for the government and they often deliver lots offurniture to people for offices so maybe a van will be coming my way ican shove it on


----------



## bbgrl20 (Sep 1, 2006)

oops


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 5, 2006)

Will is now becoming a house rabbit.. kinda.

While i was away at my Dads for the weekend i told my Mum that sheneeded to feed Will tiwce a day and let him out in the run and aroundthe house and that was it, she did say when i gto him she wantednothing to do with him!

Well i got back Sunday Afternoon and she told me she had had himrunning around the house for 5 hours! She'd even got one of our lovelyhuman food bowls for food for him (even though there is a perfectlygood animal bowl in the cupboard!) and a MUG of water (although heprefred drinking out of the cat bowl). I also discovered she'd givenhim a litter tray and toys all around the house. I think she loves himnow because if i've been out in the day and he's been in the hutch shecomes home and lets him run around the house! The onyl bad thing is hechewed the wire of the answer mahcine, she doesn't know yet :?. I'mhoping now he's done this she might help me sort something out toprotect the wires down the back of our TV..

How do you lot hide lots of wires (we have TV power, DVD, Video etc down there and there are LOADS!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Pinksalamander,

I'm glad to hear your Bunny will be inside. We have 4 Bunniesthey all live inside. Two have their own bedroom, one livesin our family room and the bay is in a cage bet she gets out at leasttwice a day.

We use the plastic coving for shower curtain rods to cover thewires. They are really cheap to buy. We also hidesome wires behind furniture. I will try to take a picture toshow you what I mean (shower curtain rod covers)

Some people buy wire covering from place like Home Depot.

Hopefully this may help you out.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 5, 2006)

He probably won't actually be permenantly livinginside, just spending the whole day. We're rabbit proofing the livingroom so we can lock him in there when we go out. He will still sleep inthe hutch outside though. We jsut don't have the room for a comfortableinside bunny  I'm working on convincing my Mum to help with SOMETHINGthough


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's fine bringing him inside then putting himback outside this time of year but once it starts getting colder Iwouldn't do it. He wont grow a thick enough coat for the winter if hespends time indoors so will be too cold on a night when he isoutsideplus the temperature change isn't good for them. Ionly bring my rabbits in occasionally in the winter and only when theheating is off so there isn't a big temperature change.


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmm, yes that is true. I'm still building him anice big run (its taking ages) so he will be spending more time out ofhis hutch but not being inside. Will it be OK to have him out in therun in the day while i'm at school (his hutch will be connected) andthen have him indoors when its getting dark in the evening when he willbe put back in his hutch?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 5, 2006)

If his hutch is connected to the run that willbe fine, just make sure the run is on concrete so he can't dig out andnothing can dig in. I'm sure he'll appreciate having the extra room tohop about in, plus if the weather turns bad he can choose to go backinto the hutch. I wouldn't bring him in the houseevery nightthough, I know how hard it is in the winter to spend time with yourbuns because of the short days as my two also live outside but thetemperature change isn't good for bunnies,it actually effectsthem more than the actual cold. Bringing him occasionally if the houseis quite cool will be ok but I wouldn't bring him in every night.:?


----------



## Haley (Sep 5, 2006)

Aww thats so sweet that your mom is warming up to Will!

A good wire protector is this stuff sold in auto repair stores, its athick ribbed plastic tubing used to cover exposed wires incars/trailers etc. It works great. Also, rabbitstop.com sellssomething just like it (although a bit more pricey!).

Do you have room in your bedroom to build an NIC pen? They are so cheap(mine was like 30 bucks all together) and they're nice androomy! You could still build the run for when you take himoutside! It makes it so much easier than going outside 5-10 times inthe winter to make sure his water isnt frozen!

Keep us posted!


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 5, 2006)

Good job our house isn't central heated and istherefore FREEEEEZING everywhere apart from the living room and diningroom where we have fires. My room is the bets probably because itsfairly normal temperature, a little warmer than outside.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 5, 2006)

Considering it's 7 at night and still about 100F here, I'd take freezing. I will definately never have toworry about water freezing, I can say that much.


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 9, 2006)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15890&amp;forum_id=1

Check out Will's new hutch!

Building it tonight *hopefully*


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 11, 2006)

Today once i got home from school i startedworking on his run some more. Even more improvments. Its taking a longtime but once its finished it WILL be great! I jsut hope he doesn'tfind his way out! (My building skills are not great!) 

Plus, today i was watching him in his new hutch (which he absolutleyadores) i agve him a phone book and fro the last 3 days he hasn't givenit a second sniff. However today he was being a little playful (diggingaround in his hay/woodshavings) and then he started ripping it andscrabbling at it. He was never particularly playful unless he was inthe house so this really makes me happy


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 11, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Doyou have room in your bedroom to build an NIC pen? They are so cheap(mine was like 30 bucks all together) and they're nice androomy!


No i havn't, my room is tinier than the BATHROOM i barely have enough room for furniture let alone a rabbit cage 

Also i don't think we can get NIC cubes in the UK?


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 2, 2006)

UPDATE!

I havn't been on in a while i know, busy with stuff. Anyway.. here's mylatest picture of Will. He's grown LOADS. Very large bunny now!







His new favourite hiding place.

We went on a huge shopping spree last weekend and i bought £40 worth ofrabbit toys. Happy bunny. Mum is getting sick of keep buying things forhim, but she offers to and i can't refuse! We've probably spent around£200 on him since i got him in the summer! Lucky thang!


----------



## Haley (Nov 2, 2006)

Aww very cute pic!

Will sure is one spoiled little man. I hope you can be on more often. We miss you two!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 2, 2006)

Aww Will sure is an adorable little guy,what a cutie!:inlove:

Just look at that sweet little face,how could you not spoil something so precious



cheryl


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 1, 2006)

Well i havn't posted on here for a while - andWill is now a HUGE bunny boy, he definatley has some french lop in him!Look at this comparison from his first photo to the one i took lastnight!

Few months ago:






Last night:








Wowee!


----------



## cheryl (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow! what a difference,they change sodramatically in those first few months!,just look at that cute babyface,he is such a sweet babydoll in that picture!,even hiscolouring looks different when he was a baby,now look at the gorgeousboy! 

:inlove:



cheryl


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 2, 2006)

Just how can you resist his little face!

Just chilln'








And a cute little video: (and i apologise - not a CLUE what they are talking about on the telly!)


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 6, 2006)

Some cute pictures:

"Firstly, i object to being exploited in this manner, and secondly, I AM NOT A GIRL!"






"Be gone from my mansion inferior peasant!"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 6, 2006)

Great pictures and I love the captions. I had a good laugh.

susan:reindeertongue:


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks.

He has a complex now.


----------



## Haley (Dec 6, 2006)

Great new pics!

I love the one with the bow! Will is growing into such a handsome devil!


----------

